

14 Survival Traits of Successful Entrepreneurs - macpro
http://roachblog.com

======
dpapathanasiou
_5\. Be Positive [...] conscious effort to stay positive can get you back in
the saddle quicker after a letdown, like when you were been blown off by that
VC for the umpteenth time._

It's a tough one to remember, especially if you're somewhat thin-skinned by
nature like me, but very important.

You do meet a lot of jerks along the way.

------
mshafrir
Direct link to the blog post: [http://roachpost.com/2010/05/28/14-traits-of-
successful-entr...](http://roachpost.com/2010/05/28/14-traits-of-successful-
entrepreneurs/)

------
paradox95
These things could be applied to any situation.

------
YuriNiyazov
Please remove the number from the title.

From the guidelines:

If the original title begins with a number or number + gratuitous adjective,
we'd appreciate it if you'd crop it. E.g. translate "10 Ways To Do X" to "How
To Do X," and "14 Amazing Ys" to "Ys." Exception: when the number is
meaningful, e.g. "The 5 Platonic Solids."

------
johnl
A good book and a quick read on the same subject is: Deep Survival by Laurence
Gonzales.

------
Squib
Very good stuff.

------
takrupp
Where's the "learn to live cheaply"?

